# Free patterns - Icelandic



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

http://shopicelandic.com/index.php?option=com_virtuemart&category_id=142&lang=en&page=shop.browse&Itemid=104&vmcchk=1&Itemid=104

Not many, but you might like them.


----------



## trisha2 (Oct 11, 2012)

Thank you! I do like them very much - not sure I could manage to knit them, but one needs something to aim for


----------



## patway (Nov 3, 2012)

Loved the penguin pattern, think I may try this one, never attempted before. Thank you


----------



## hbouchard (Mar 30, 2011)

I knit an Icelandic sweater for myself many years ago. It is easier than it looks and the end result is gorgeous. I wear that sweater a lot when it is cold here in the northeast; very cozy.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

AWESOME.
Love the penguin and also the shoulder bag.
Thanks for the link and FREE!!
Linda


----------



## Geesta (Apr 25, 2012)

Great site,, Ive got mine picked out. Thanks for sharing smile


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you for sharing these.


----------



## my2blkcats (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for sharing these patterns.


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Bookmarked thanks


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for posting, love the penguin one.


----------



## mambo22 (May 11, 2011)

thank you. these are beautiful. like the penguins & horses


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

beautiful patterns. only problem for me is that the charts are sooooo small. but I did save it. thanx.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Hi,
When you start working on the charts, try adjusting the SIZE on the computer. I know I have too. SOmeone told me about this. I am sooooo dumb on the puter I didn;t know you could do that.
Sure helps me.
Or print it out and take it to Staples or library and enlarge it.
Linda


marimom said:


> beautiful patterns. only problem for me is that the charts are sooooo small. but I did save it. thanx.


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you for posting. I downloaded quite a few


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

This site is great! Thanks!!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you soooo much for posting! I am heavily addicted to this style of knitting but haven't knitted an entire fair isle sweater for fear of it being too "busy". LOVE, LOVE, LOVE all of these. Thanks for posting and "feeding my addiction"! LOL


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks, I downloaded the horse pattern. Now to check my stash, or more likely do some (more) yarn shopping!


----------



## Arkirma (Oct 17, 2012)

These are just wonderful and challenging. My husband visited Iceland almost 50 years ago on business and brought back a lovely blanket, and sweaters. I admit I had to line the one for our little girl because that great wool was a bit too scratchy. Yarns are different, of course, and I want to make the penquin sweater for one of my granddaughters. He was full of praise for the country and the people there. Thanks for posting this link.


----------



## LoriRuth (Apr 14, 2012)

Thank you, so wonderful patterns here


----------



## Jayekay (Feb 19, 2012)

Wonderful site. Thanks so much.


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

Like them? I love them thanks so much for the link.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Beautiful patterns thank you for sharing.


----------



## mom of four (Oct 16, 2011)

Oh so pretty! Wish I had the courage. Thanks for posting


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Thank you for posting these, love them :thumbup:


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I made an Icelandic jumper for myself a few years ago and really like it. I like the penguin jumper that is on this site so I might make it. Thank you for the link. :thumbup:


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> Thank you soooo much for posting! I am heavily addicted to this style of knitting but haven't knitted an entire fair isle sweater for fear of it being too "busy". LOVE, LOVE, LOVE all of these. Thanks for posting and "feeding my addiction"! LOL


Hi Amy knits, you have made many lovely things, I have done several Icelandic jumpers they are not difficult BUT I was VERY scared making a cardigan cos it was knit in the round then cut!!!! I did it & wear it often, very warm. We also visited Iceland a few years ago I have a friend there who attended boarding school here in Ireland, I met her through my sisters sister in law who taught in that school & we are firm friends now.


----------



## martyr (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks -lovely sweaters!


----------

